# Any Cool And Simple Lan Game?



## jancz3rt

I need a simple competition game for a lan network with one Pentium II pc involved. SO PLEASE suggest some fun lan game. Thanx.

JAN


----------



## Lorand

Hearts?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Ok ok that's a fair suggestion, but I had something more fun in mind. Maybe something like Worms....

JAN


----------



## Jimbob1989

There are often multiplayer demo's of games made, for example if you want to shooting Battlefield 1942.

Jimbob


----------



## ZER0X

Soldat .........Simple and FUN!


----------



## Blue

> Soldat .........Simple and FUN!



There ya go .. simple and fun and should run on that P2 system.

another suggestion would be quake 1 and possibly quake2.

Hmmm the first couple dooms where capable of being played via lan too where they not? if so then they should run on the p2 as well ..

then there is War Craft 1 and 2 or the battlenet addition that's still fairly easy to find.


----------



## jancz3rt

*K Thanx*

Warcraft 2 sounds fine.... Soldats...hmmm ...did not get me.

JAN


----------



## ZER0X

Whats the system for the P2??? EG Ram, GFX
Soldat, Counter-strike (High chance), Diablo1/2


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok*

K it has 128 megs of ram (SD 100), ATI Rage 2000 32mb, etc. etc...which is not crucial.

JAN


----------



## ZER0X

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> K it has 128 megs of ram (SD 100), ATI Rage 2000 32mb, etc. etc...which is not crucial.
> 
> JAN



That's not too bad for that system  . Yes Counter-Strike will work
Little Fighter 2 
Starcraft - - Brood War


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok.*

Thanks a lot! I will try to get muy hands on those as soon as possible....just to have some fun   . Thanx again.

JAN


----------



## Verrona

Any rally games are fun, challenge all ya mates. I never likes rally games but they are quite fun.


----------



## Dsk954

What kind of lan you planning?  Are you going to up all night with a bunch of buds hopped up on caffiene/other misc things?  If so I would suggest ricochet!  That game is awsome and very simple!


----------



## Super_Nova

Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force. The first one. Elite Force 2 won't run on a PII. I've run Elite Force 1 on a 433mhz Celeron before with a stock generic integrated intel video chip and it ran ok. The muiltiplayer holo-match is fun. Especially if you go to www.effiles.com and download a bunch of new maps and players.


----------



## ZER0X

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! I will try to get muy hands on those as soon as possible....just to have some fun   . Thanx again.
> 
> JAN



Glad I could help


----------



## Happy_Demon

Age of Empires II is a great strategy game.


----------

